# R/O Rates of Pay 1964-1972



## monaleen (Apr 15, 2008)

Anyone out there know the MIMCo rates of RO pay for this period.

tks

monaleen


----------



## Baulkham Hills (Jul 11, 2008)

*Mimco pay scales*

Hi there,
My first ship with Mimco was the Zenatia in 1968 as Jnr R/O and my pay was 62 pounds per month basic with tanker bonus of 7.5% added. After 6 months this rose to 72 pounds and it was around 74 pounds when I went freelance for 156 pounds per month with 10 days leave.
Sailing on a Shaw Savill line ship the steward cleaning my cabin was on a much higher wage.
Marconi sent me a letter long after I left them noting I applied the wrong landline charge for some telegram and to be more careful in future.
It was the only remark on my accounts that I ever received until I stopped being an R/O.
I remember the Mimco do***ent relating to conditions, in one place it stated that 2nd class rail travel would be paid for except in the Straits Settlement where 1st class travel would be allowable. It would make interesting reading for me now.

Cheers


----------



## bert thompson (Nov 28, 2005)

Do not know the pay for that period but well remember my first time at sea with Marconi in 1950. £20 per month rising to £22 after six months. Top pay after 21 years. How on earth did we stand for it. Leaving for short periods for several reasons. On returning they gave you half your seniority. Later on the coast I used to collect my pay at East ham one month and Newcastle the next. This was so as not to get too well known at any depot for fear of being sent deep sea. Remember paying off in Leith when my ship was in drydock. I asked to be sent back to Newcastle but told that was impossible and in the end Chelmsford was asked to decide. The reply was "If he wants to go to Newcastle send him there". Happy days
Bert.


----------



## jimg0nxx (Sep 1, 2005)

Also not sure of pay for that period, but when I joined MIMCO in March 1962 the pay was £38-17s-6d per month(for some unknown reason that is stuck in my brain). When I left Marconi in 1974 I think it was around £200 per month(that was of course with 12 years senority.


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

From 1965 to 1967 I was a fireman mostly with Shell Tankers. I went to Leith Nautical in 1967 and joined MIMCO in 1970 to sail as a junior RO. Bit of a shock to find I was on the same pay as I had been as a fireman 3 years before ! In fact less as weekend work for ratings involved overtime after the seamans strike in 1966.

In 1974 I went freelance for £15 per day, which was science fiction money at that time. It was a Liberian registered tanker, (I've still got my Liberian ticket somewhere). Freelance was well paid, but there was definately a downside regarding the state of the ship.

Eventually I went direct employ which paid well and was a much better set up.


----------



## Moulder (Aug 19, 2006)

Joined Marconi in July 1971 - first trip 2nd RO on Benhope at KGV dock London. Seem to remember the pay was £84 per month.

Steve.
(Thumb)


----------



## mikeg (Aug 24, 2006)

Joined my first ship in October 1966, employed by Redifon. Good friendly company to work for but I did recall at that time the pantry boy earned more than I did. We also had to complete our own pay sheets adding tax, pension etc. however going direct employ with Shell was the best thing I ever did, good friendly office staff, loads of tech courses and mostly new ships, plus excellent pay. I was content with my lot.

Mike


----------



## Robinj (Jul 20, 2005)

Hi, Joined my first ship in 1961 on £38 p.m. left the sea in 1968 on £78 p.m. mostly spent on booze.(Pint) (Pint)


----------



## offshore eddie (Jul 8, 2008)

Hiya Mateys - Joind BP tankers in 1965 at a 2nd R/o's rate of I think £48 pr month, and about 3 months later massive payrise which went up to £60 per month. Endured it with BP for 3 years and then went freelance.


----------



## Rhodri Mawr (Jul 6, 2008)

*Marconi Pay*

Joined GTZM in July 1966 - monthly rate then was £54-15s-0d.

That rose to £61-odd after 6 months and to £68-odd after 12 months.

After that, it's all a bit hazy as I left MIMCO in Feb 1968 and went direct
employ with Cayzer Irvine on the princely annual salary of £948.
Percentage-wise, that was some increase!!


----------



## bert thompson (Nov 28, 2005)

What I remember so clearly that in 1950 the pay was £20 as it was in 1948. The recruitment drive for the Palestine Police at that time offered £20 per month all found
Cheers
Bert.


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

R651400 said:


> Bert, not wishing to refute your 1950 monthly pay with GTZM.
> I joined GTZB in 1956 and my monthly pay was £28 pm


When I applied to (and was accepted by) MIMCo in 1959, the starting salary was £28 per month but they told me I would have to wait for a ship. So I took a job as a labourer in a factory, working 12-hour shifts, 6 nights per week for £18 12s 6d a week. Did that for 7 or 8 months before a vacancy came up in June 1960, on Elders & Fyffes ''Golfito''. When I got my first pay slip I found that there had been an increase in the interim (God Bless the NMB) and I was now to be paid £36 per month. Slightly less than half the money that I had been earning in the factory but there was no contest!

Oddly enough, when I came ashore to work as a shore technician for MIMCo, I got less than half of the amount that I had been earning at sea on tankers (£910 per annum instead of £184 per month)! What was I doing wrong?


----------

